# Sonney (Wilsonn) Orifice Computer



## rrui00 (May 12, 2012)

Anybody knows if you can bring this into the exam?

http://www.amazon.com/Sonney-Wilsonn-Orifice-Computer-calculate/dp/B0038QT090/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&amp;qid=1336795795&amp;sr=8-2

Thanks.


----------



## Jonhnny123 (May 14, 2012)

I would say no unless you can find a way to bind it to a notebook or 3-ring binder. Even then it might be iffy.


----------



## MizzouMatt (May 15, 2012)

No the candidate agreement prohibits slide rules and computers like that.


----------



## rrui00 (May 18, 2012)

Thanks for the answers.


----------

